

Ask HN: CSS/HTML generating wireframe/mockup tool?? - chaosprophet

Hi,<p>Is there any tool which allows you to make a wireframe for a webpage like you would do in photoshop and automagically generates the appropriate css/html required for it??? I have a vague remembrance of a similar service posted here on HN before, but I'm not really sure.<p>Also, what do you think are the best tools for wireframing???
======
gtani
[http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=pOa2Uqiakxlry5hNuZm89...](http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=pOa2Uqiakxlry5hNuZm89Eg&output=html&widget=true)

[http://www.adaptivepath.com/blog/2009/09/16/rapid-
prototypin...](http://www.adaptivepath.com/blog/2009/09/16/rapid-prototyping-
tools-revisited/)

found here: <http://konigi.com/notebook/tags/wireframes>

------
rmc00
There are a lot of tools that can create CSS/HTML. I've heard a lot about
psd2html <http://www.psd2html.com>.

There's also an article on alistapart.com on how to make photoshop create
better html/css, if you're interested, at
[http://www.alistapart.com/articles/quickcssmockupswithphotos...](http://www.alistapart.com/articles/quickcssmockupswithphotoshop/)

------
Raphael
There's a successful business. PSD2XHTML or something.

Personally, I just write the HTML and CSS code on a whim with no real design
and see where it takes me. Not for everyone, but it can work well in some
cases.

